# Ashes on Sky Italia?



## tony_i (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

I wonder if anyone knows if the fifth test is on Sky Italia please?

I'm staying with a friend in Liguria next week and he says there's a nasty rumour it's not on.

Anyone have any info please? I can't make head nor tail of the Sky Italia website.

Thanks

Tony


----------

